# Probleme mit der Numlockleuchte und dem Event. [gelöst]

## Klaus Meier

Seit xorg 7.3 tritt bei mir folgendes Problem auf: Im kdm und gdm funtioniert die Numlockleuchte nicht, Numlock aber schon. Kann so oft ich will auf die Taste drücken, die Lampe geht nicht an. Was irgendwie blöd bei Einloggen ist, weil ich da immer was von Zahlenfeld brauche. Des weiteren spinnt die Tastatur sowohl unter Gnome als auch KDE. Numlock geht da auch erst richtig, wenn ich da nochmal eine deutsche Tastatur auswähle, vorher hat die Einstellung in der xorg.conf gereicht.

Des weiteren benutze ich das Eventinterface, damit ich mit den Maustasten an der Seite im Browser vor und zurückblättern kann. Bis Kernel 2.6.22 war das Desvice immer /dev/input/event2. Seit Kernel 2.6.23 wechselt es regelmäig zwischen event4 und event5, was zur Folge hat, dass ich immer erst die xorg.conf ändern muß und dann den kdm neu starten muß.Last edited by Klaus Meier on Thu Nov 08, 2007 12:39 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## schachti

Das mit den LEDs hört sich nach diesem Bug an...

Evtl. hilft auch dieser Thread.

----------

## Vortex375

 *Quote:*   

> Des weiteren benutze ich das Eventinterface, damit ich mit den Maustasten an der Seite im Browser vor und zurückblättern kann. Bis Kernel 2.6.22 war das Desvice immer /dev/input/event2. Seit Kernel 2.6.23 wechselt es regelmäig zwischen event4 und event5, was zur Folge hat, dass ich immer erst die xorg.conf ändern muß und dann den kdm neu starten muß.

 

Da gibt es abhilfe. Du kannst zum einen statt dem Device den Namen deiner Maus eintragen, dann ist es wurscht wie das Device heißt.

Dazu ersetzt du einfach die Option "Device" durch die Option "Name". Für meine Maus sähe das so aus:

```
Option          "Name" "Razer Razer Diamondback Optical Mouse"
```

Den Namen findest du mit cat /proc/bus/input/devices heraus.

Ich habe mir für die Mauseinstellungen folgendes Codeschnipsel aus man evdev kopiert, das auch prächtig funktioniert. So sieht bei mir die Maus aus:

```

Section "InputDevice"

         Identifier "Mouse0"

         Driver "evdev"

         Option "evBits"  "+1-2"

         Option "keyBits" "~272-287"

         Option "relBits" "~0-2 ~6 ~8"

         Option "Pass"    "3"

EndSection
```

Wie du siehst ist hier weder Device noch Name angegeben. Warum es trotzdem funktioniert weiß ich nicht. Hängt irgendwie mit diesen Rätselhaften Bits zusammen. Da die man page diese Einstellungen empfiehlt kann man aber davon ausgehen, dass sie sicher sein sollten.

----------

## Blackburns_gentoo

Hm,

Mir ist da auch was komisches aufgefallen, ich hab bei meinen Linux Gentoo immer  beim Start des Rechner ein "leuchtendes Numlock", dass allerdings nicht  als "Numlock Aktiv" zählt, erst wen ich 2x "Numlock" drück und somit einmal aus und wider einschalte , hab ich wider ein Ziffernblock. Das hab ich schon lange, einfach jedes mal wen ich den Rechner neu starte. Ich hab mich immer gefragt woher das kommt, kennt das jemand von euch das ?

Grüsse

Black

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Das mit den LEDs hört sich nach diesem Bug an...

 

Na dann besteht ja Hoffnung, dass es mal gefixt wird.

 *schachti wrote:*   

> Evtl. hilft auch dieser Thread.

 

Nö, da geht es um Numlock, nicht um die Leuchte. Numlock funktioniert ja so wie es soll.

----------

## Klaus Meier

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   Des weiteren benutze ich das Eventinterface, damit ich mit den Maustasten an der Seite im Browser vor und zurückblättern kann. Bis Kernel 2.6.22 war das Desvice immer /dev/input/event2. Seit Kernel 2.6.23 wechselt es regelmäig zwischen event4 und event5, was zur Folge hat, dass ich immer erst die xorg.conf ändern muß und dann den kdm neu starten muß. 
> 
> Da gibt es abhilfe. Du kannst zum einen statt dem Device den Namen deiner Maus eintragen, dann ist es wurscht wie das Device heißt.
> 
> Dazu ersetzt du einfach die Option "Device" durch die Option "Name". Für meine Maus sähe das so aus:
> ...

 

Ich hab mich mal für die erste Variante entschieden, die hat den Vorteil, dass ich verstehe, was da passiert.

----------

## schachti

 *Klaus Meier wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *schachti wrote:*   Evtl. hilft auch dieser Thread. 
> 
> Nö, da geht es um Numlock, nicht um die Leuchte. Numlock funktioniert ja so wie es soll.

 

Das kommt davon, wenn man so einen Thread im Hinterkopf hat, ihn aber vor dem Verlinken nicht nochmal durchliest.   :Embarassed: 

----------

